
Ask HN: How do telephone networks operate? - GaryNumanVevo
A curiosity I&#x27;ve had of late, particularly due to a bunch of spam calls. I was wondering what protocols telecom networks use and how my call (or a spammer&#x27;s call) get routed from beginning to end.<p>I&#x27;m pretty familiar with the TCP&#x2F;IP stack, I was wondering how it differs.
======
chmielewski
[https://www.nutaq.com/blog/overview-telecom-wireless-
protoco...](https://www.nutaq.com/blog/overview-telecom-wireless-protocol-
stack-layers)

Taken from the "Cellular Communications" Wikipedia page is the following
diagram:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/44/GSM_Arch...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/44/GSM_ArchitecturePL.svg)

Along with
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_switching_subsystem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_switching_subsystem)
it should provide a general guide.

